# my sharpness is back



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

it's been almost 5 long months for me in this fucking hell but 90% of symptoms are gone, and in this last month i got a gift-
my memory, ability to concentrate and sharpness are all back to healthy base line levels.

I am a physics student and i thought that dp will take away my degree, but at the last month i was really able to give a serious
push in school and my grades range between 80-95. i used to score in between that range before dp, so here i am back 
to normal again with that issue. i don't get distracted by intrusive thoughts, don't suffer as much from brain fog, and the happy 
list goes on.

when it started, i really believed i turned into a retard.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

i use ritalin LA 30mg/day i forgot to mention, but i used that long before my dp started (diagnosed with ADHD).


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

U should look into gut psychology and go on a GAPS diet....I have discovered it can improve ur mental problems by a lot 
I'm giving it a trial of 6 months see how I go


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok jack

Also google anircatem. It is a brain and memory booster. Youtubers say crazy stuff about it. It is a natural product which can treat adhd and lift depression BETTER THAN ADDERRAL!!!!!!!

if you take enough of course.
Today I am headed into ebay.
Also if you are hard into supplements ashwagandha is a must. Google


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

*Aniracetam is by no means a natural product*.. It's a synthetic nootropic, though it would seem pretty safe.
If you're going to dab into the Racetam class of nootropics, then indeed Aniracetam is a good one to start, considering its anxiolytic properties.
I've tried Piracetam, did nothing for me. Similarly I tried Noopept, also did nothing. Now I'm on Levetiracetam (anti-convulsant).. Not doing much either.
Currently I'm experimenting with Coluracetam, which has been pretty awesome, though I've yet to find a way to maintain a sustained effect. Got some in from another vendor today, so I'm hoping it'll be superior to what I've been using. As for Ashwagandha; not really a must. Depends on the person too. I can only use it at night, as it makes me pretty tired. I use it on an as-needed basis. Musts are things like a good B-Complex with the best vitamin forms, and Magnesium (Malate p.o., Sulphate transdermally).


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Selig, thanks man- I am not 100% but only 95%. Dp does not bother me anymore as I live my life and do shit I enjoy doing, and it keeps loosing grip.

I guess 1.5 months untill ALL symptoms are gone- only pins and needles left (in the my back) and if I dont sleep for over 30 hours I get brain fogged- but there is a huge chance it is not dp related. Oh and in the last week I complained about difficulty swallowing and uncomfortable feeling in my jaw- it's gone


----------



## seafoamwinterz (Aug 12, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Good to hear.


----------



## The Great Elsewhere (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you for sharing! I am currently experiencing brain fog 24/7 and its not pretty, but your story gives me hope.


----------

